# Full Close Blast Gates



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Let me start by saying that I have not searched, repeat, I HAVE NOT searched...

I have some blast gates in my DC system and they don't close all the way witch usually leads to dust and chips dropping into the slot making them stick open a little farther witch leads to less than desirable dust collection at times.

Other than making my own, is there a brand/style that closes all the way AND will hold itself open completely?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, the good one's. All mine are cast aluminum.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yeah, the good one's. All mine are cast aluminum.


Damn it!!!

I was going to order them the last time I made an order and backed out for the plastic ones...GRRR!!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

goXtreme said:


> Damn it!!!
> 
> I was going to order them the last time I made an order and backed out for the plastic ones...GRRR!!!


You may be able to fix the plastic ones by cutting off the bottom corner or drilling a hole to allow the dust to fall out. Lower corner if installed vertical, both corners if installed horizontal. I forget where I read about this.

Like you I started with the plastic gates, had the same problem, so switched to the aluminium body with steel blade and now do not have a problem. I still have some plastic ones which I have not yet replaced, but for some reason these are not causing a problem - yet.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

These are the ones I see most consistently recommended.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=51506&cat=1,42401,62597


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> These are the ones I see most consistently recommended.
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=51506&cat=1,42401,62597


I am assuming that you are referring to the self cleaning gates...

I think that I am going to go take some measurements and see if I have enough room for them with my current configuration.

Thank you for the link!!!


----------

